# clogging issues and speed throwing - plastic chutes vs metal chutes



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's been discussed on here how to throw further by using a rubber impeller kit so there is less clogging of the chute. There's been talk of lining the chute with film or plastic to reduce friction. Talk that you can spray the inside of the chute with PAM, an aerosol cooking oil spray; Pledge, an aerosol furniture polish; or a spray car wax detailer. There's been discussion a longer chute will throw snow further than a shorter chute thus I would think a longer chute would have less clogging

All MY snowblowers have metal chutes except for several I picked up to sell after going through them but I am waiting for it to snow! But I am in a part of central New Jersey that does not get a lot of snow - light or deep, and it does not snow often enough for me to make comparisons.

Which chute clogs less, and throws the snow further, plastic or metal?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

There is more to throwing distance than chute material.
Impeller speed, snow density, snow volume in impeller, Dia. of impeller, size of discharge opening, .....


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

IMO, and impeller kit, and a long shute (plastic or metal) will be best, a longer shute will have more (i may not have the correct term on this) centripetal force, forcing snow up and out of the shute. The longer the shute the more force built up. 


-efisher-


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> IMO, and impeller kit, and a long shute (plastic or metal) will be best, a longer shute will have more (i may not have the correct term on this) centripetal force, forcing snow up and out of the shute. The longer the shute the more force built up.
> 
> 
> -efisher-


I would think that the longer the shoot, the more friction that your snow hits, and it impedes the distance. The diameter of the impeller is what creates the centripetal force - longer makes for force - i.e.higher tip speed.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Could be, I don't know what would be more, the friction or the force


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Design of the impeller: How much snow will it grab n throw
Torque to throw the snow where it came from.
Horsepower so you can throw the snow where it came from faster.


Someone is getting ready for the snowblower races!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I personally think that taller chutes help to collect and form the snow into a well packed and organized stream. This regulated stream of snow travels farther do to the lack of turbulance. Obviously the impeller speed and output flow matters tremendously as well. 

I had an old toro 3521 that i modified with a 212 predator engine and taller chute off a newer toro. The taller chute made a very noticeable difference in the flow pattern and throwing distance.

I think then chutes geometry is more important the the material its manufactured from.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

BeerGhost said:


> There is more to throwing distance than chute material.
> Impeller speed, snow density, snow volume in impeller, Dia. of impeller, size of discharge opening, .....


+1 on that. Agree 100% there are more factors in play than the chute. Rarely have the same snow conditions twice in a row. Conditions can change in hours in the same storm. The variables are constantly changing.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> I personally think that taller chutes help to collect and form the snow into a well packed and organized stream. This regulated stream of snow travels farther do to the lack of turbulance. Obviously the impeller speed and output flow matters tremendously as well.
> 
> I think then chutes geometry is more important the the material its manufactured from.


I agree. The taller chutes have a smooth curve that helps achieve the longer distances. In my urban environment the actual throwing distance is not as important as the ability to direct the flow. It would be great to have a smooth shape for the deflector so snow could be blown into the wind without being slowed down. A shape that goes beyond the dual stage deflector on Honda and Yamaha machines.


----------

